# Gumtree selling car charge?



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

How long as gumtree been charging £15 for listing a car.? I listed one at the start of the year for free but now without selecting any of the chargeable extras i keep getting £15 for this ad?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Woooaaah wtf? There was no charge for selling on there this time last year.


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

> Woooaaah wtf? There was no charge for selling on there this time last year.


That's what i mean all my other items came up free when listing just not the car


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I listed one a few weeks ago and it was free. In an effort to get it back to the top of the listings I'd thought I would relist it at a slightly lower price. Made the changes and right if the end it came up with £15 fee! Needless to say, I didn't bother!

Must of got in there just at the right time with the original as!


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

gumtree is pretty rubbish. You can always list it under a different 'free' section. Just make the title descriptive so people can still find it


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

Try selling it on ebay seems a lot of people are using it now gumtree started charging.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

£15 is a reasonable fee considering your selling something usually £500+


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I listed one a week-ish ago and that was free,

But they have tried charging in the past haven't they? I thought that tried charging then dropped it again when (I assume) people stopped using the site..


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

DappaDonDave said:


> £15 is a reasonable fee considering your selling something usually £500+


I'd be too stingy too pay that lol


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

your allowed two free car ads a year, then its 15 per car not worth it imo gumtree is **** for selling cars rather stick it on ebay


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

List it as a remote control car


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

callmesir said:


> How long as gumtree been charging £15 for listing a car.? I listed one at the start of the year for free but now without selecting any of the chargeable extras i keep getting £15 for this ad?


dunno mate just saw an ad on tv motors.co.uk free to sell your car


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

liam1712 said:


> Try selling it on ebay seems a lot of people are using it now gumtree started charging.


ebay is a joke for selling cars etc, I sold a ped for 250 and got 32 in ebay fees :S


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

> Car ad fees
> 
> Each year you (or your company's) first 2 ads are free, and just £15 thereafter. After ever 12 months your free settings reset and you will be entitled to another 2 free listings.


How many cars you got?


----------

